# My new broken marked doe :)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some pics of my new girl i got yesterday  shes gawjous.

I hope i am right in calling her broken marked?? if not let me know

Iv called her spots :lol:

IMG00789-20110330-2245 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00802-20110330-2251 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]
IMG00798-20110330-2250 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

She's soooo cute! Love her!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she is so sweet.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Broken marked, pied, or maybe even uneven marked. She's pretty close the third, isn't she?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea uneven i think. shes lovely tho


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

beautiful markings, love the splodge over her face


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks shes a lovely girl


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

just a note...when you are posting flickr photos you do not put any tags around what you copy from flickr.....it already has url and img tags and putting the extra url tags around them just makes a mess


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

im sorry i dont get what you mean. i just copy the link


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

beautiful splodgey girl


----------

